# NCE block connectors



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I recall this was brought up a few years ago, when I didn't need them. Of course, I can't find it anywhere on MLS now.

I want to get a few of those plastic things that NCE gives us to plug the power wires into the Power Pro. I think they're called "block connectors" but Digi-Key lists over 31 thousand items in the block connector category - many of them look like many others of them.

Can anyone steer me to what I'm looking for?

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, buy them from NCE, been there, done that.

Get spares, and also, if yours are damaged, it's time to put something in place to keep them pressed ALL THE WAY HOME.... they have very little engagement, so if they are not all the way "HOME" the contact overlap between the plug and the "socket" is so minimal they heat up, the contacts lose temper and no current, or burned pins.

I wrapped a piece of velcro strap around the unit and over the connector to keep them snugged in.

Greg


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

Here is the four pin connector plug: http://www.ncedcc.com/#!online-store/c1n1m/!/4-pin-connector-plug-limit-1/p/44084357

And if you need two pin: http://www.ncedcc.com/#!online-store/c1n1m/!/2-pin-connector-plug-limit-1/p/44084358

Take note of this on the NCE website: "...If you only need the connector send an email to [email protected] with your request and mailing address we will send them to you at no charge..."

-Jim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hah! I forgot the "free" part.

I was always tempted to cut the case away a bit around the connector to see if I could get the connector to have more engagement. Have to remove the cover to see how much more the connector could "seat".

Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm in the process of putting a smallish order with some alligator chips and a few dozen G-O-W bulbs for my cars so I figured I'd add these connectors to my list. But if the good folks at NCE can spare me a couple, I'll have to stop in to their shop. (I live four miles away; they're a very neighborly bunch.)

Thanks for both of your suggestions.

Greg - I'll have to pay attention to the "seat" problem. There have been times when the layout lost power and I went into the garage to see if there was anything wrong with the NCE. I wiggle, push and press everything and we're back in business, but not sure why. Hmmmm.

I have Velcro and will give it a try.

JackM


----------

